# Suggestions



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to have an Indian ringneck and a Red Lored amazon but had to get rid of them due to the amount of noise they both made. I really do miss having a bird in the house so I was wondering if there are any that you guys can suggest that dont make a lot of niose so I could maybe have a look at getting another one.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Easy, if you like parrotlike, lineoated parakeets are one of the quietest and generally friendly, kakeriekies are also pretty quiet, if you just want a friendly little friend you can't beat a decent canary!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Easy, if you like parrotlike, lineoated parakeets are one of the quietest and generally friendly, kakeriekies are also pretty quiet, if you just want a friendly little friend you can't beat a decent canary!


Thanks mate. I like the Lineolated Parakeets they looks quite smart. I am away to some research. 

Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Theres also Cockatiels ( white faced pied i think are beautiful)...Rosellas ( golden mantle is a stunning bird with bright colours and i found not noisey) to name a few more

AS mentioned the Kakarikis are great lil parakeets always on the go and comical to watch.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

What size of bird do these come under whe buying a cage? I know it is always best to buy as big as possible but I do have some limits so just wanting to make sure they are smallish so I dont need a huge cage.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

with enough time and attention given to most birds, in general they will be quiet especially if in the household. i'm only saying this due to your reference with the amazon. mine was no problem at all when it came to being noisy. all he ever did was go through the repertoire of anything that was being taught him. boredom leads to noise. well in my case with an amazon anyhow.


----------

